# Any Scary/Tense Situations where you were Thankful for your dog??



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Thought with Thanksgiving and all could be a great time to share some stories where you were extra thankful to have your dog along. I know there's some forum members here with better ones than me!

One instance for me was after I was called to check out some salvage/junk vehicles. A man called and told me he needed to clean up a property and was hoping I would be interested in buying some of the vehicles there. I agreed I would drive out in the afternoon and I did just that along with our female shepherd(Cleo). We arrived at the remote address where there was a bunch of scrap, vehicles, etc.. and a man awaiting our arrival just inside near the entrance. I stopped my truck behind his to speak with him shortly as he explained the situation and what he wanted to get rid of. Cleo and I then hopped out to check over the vehicles as the man showed us around and about 5 or 10 minutes in all of the sudden another vehicle came racing into the location and two rough looking characters quickly jumped out and bee-lined straight for us all. The newly arrived people were NOT happy. It turned out there was a dispute as to who's property this was and my dog and I had now been dragged right into the middle of it. A lot of yelling, swearing, and talking over each other's heads as one of the newly arrived individuals menacingly picked up a steel bar from the midst of the junk laying around. During all of this Cleo initially alerted to their arrival and then sat near me; alert and watching the bickering unfold between the rest of them. The new arrivals ignored Cleo and I besides gesturing some expletives at me indirectly. I aimed to take no part in the drama. I was finally able to get in a quick word edgewise and explained I had no idea what was going on here - I was told there was salvage vehicles for sale here but I will not be buying anything if I had no proof who it belonged to and then commanded Cleo back into the truck before hopping in myself to go back home.

Maybe they mostly ignored me because I was non-confrontational, maybe it was part to do with my 80 lb German Shepherd. Either way we came out unscathed and I was very thankful she was there with me.

Disclaimer: I am not advocating that anyone bring there dog into stressful situations. I do understand things could have went very badly and potentially escalated if my dog and/or I had reacted improperly.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I got my first two GSDs at a time when the infamous Scarborough Rapist, Paul Bernardo, was active in Scarborough. One of the girls he abducted was taken just blocks from where I lived.

The local convenience store was robbed by an armed robber, the same man who had shot and nearly killed the clerk in another robbery in another part of town. Police found his gun in a hydro right of way behind the store, one where I frequently walked, as I could let the dogs off leash there.

It was very comforting to have a large dog with me on my walks!

My older dog was very mellow, and I never had any fear of her biting someone. However, my bedroom had sliding glass doors that went out to the back deck, and as the room had no windows, I often would leave the door ajar in the summertime to get cool air.

One night, I woke up to the sound of Lili barking. I found she'd run right THROUGH the screen door, and chased off whatever it was she'd seen on the back deck. it was probably just a raccoon, but still, I was surprised and grateful to know she'd been on guard while I slept!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

…backpacking and night hikes. i don’t restrict myself to the trails, yet the simple act of breaking down camp and saying “let’s go”, he always finds our way back.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Numerous times hiking deep in the bush solo off-leash with Zepp. And even some trails in my town. I have come across random men walking alone (yes men are allowed to go for a walk!) but their energy was off, began walking toward me, and making unnecessarily strong eye contact. Zeppelin always beelines right for these guys, gets up in their space, and nudges their legs whereas with teens or women he gives space to and ignores (not to say teens or women can’t be sketchy - just none of the ones we have come across so far) .

I think I forget how large and intimidating a 90-pound all black GSD looks. To me he is my string bean baby. But to others he is a possibly vicious/protective GSD. I’m ok with that!


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

As a lone geriatric hiker and backpacker, my GSD is essential kit.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I actually had a weird situation where I regretted NOT to have my dogs with me.
It was after one of my early fall cold ocean swims. I had just gotten out of water, in mild hypothermia as always this time of year, so in my swimsuit getting dry and preparing to go home.

It was in the evening so not much light, the beach was absolutely desert, not a sound other than the waves. At some point I catch a glimpse of a big guy standing in between those wooden posts at one of the entrances of that beach, at maybe 100 meters. He sees me too, and... I don't even know how to describe this. He does this looking away then back at me thing, then starts staring and walking towards me at a very brisk and regular pace, silently, not saying a word, not waving a hand, nothing. He was just walking towards me like some robocop on a mission. I swear it looked like a horror movie.

Wouldn't have felt much different had he been holding an axe.

The weirdest thing is he didn't DO much, but just the "social weirdness" of noticing me and instantly proceed to stare and walk towards me like this, silently, with that fixed gaze, on that desert beach, that was awful! Like you said @Zeppy it's about that off energy.

All my primal survival instincts went crazy in like 10 seconds, I grabbed my bag and was ready to sling that to his face any time, I made a big swerve towards the closest exit and as he got closer, still not saying a word, the tension became so intolerable that I yelled at him.

Hey! Don't do that! Don't get closer! what are you doing?!

His answer - while he kept walking towards me in a very decided manner, not marking any pause as I yelled - was "I just wanted to say hello".

Well... the psychopath tick box got double-ticked. I jumped on my bike and got back home faster than ever. I decided no evening bath without my dogs going forward


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Fodder said:


> …backpacking and night hikes. i don’t restrict myself to the trails, yet the simple act of breaking down camp and saying “let’s go”, he always finds our way back.


That is fascinating. I would enjoy that.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

PNWBlue said:


> As a lone geriatric hiker and backpacker, my GSD is essential kit.


100% I can't wait until we get our new house finished and moved in. Some extreme back woods hiking, camping, fishing is in order and you can bet a GSD will be along with me


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Chloé&Buck said:


> I actually had a weird situation where I regretted NOT to have my dogs with me.
> It was after one of my early fall cold ocean swims. I had just gotten out of water, in mild hypothermia as always this time of year, so in my swimsuit getting dry and preparing to go home.
> 
> It was in the evening so not much light, the beach was absolutely desert, not a sound other than the waves. At some point I catch a glimpse of a big guy standing in between those wooden posts at one of the entrances of that beach, at maybe 100 meters. He sees me too, and... I don't even know how to describe this. He does this looking away then back at me thing, then starts staring and walking towards me at a very brisk and regular pace, silently, not saying a word, not waving a hand, nothing. He was just walking towards me like some robocop on a mission. I swear it looked like a horror movie.
> ...


Scary stuff 😔 these types of things have happened too often to me and I’m sure many other women as well. The look-away is definitely him checking that others aren’t around.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Zeppy said:


> Scary stuff 😔 these types of things have happened too often to me and I’m sure many other women as well. The look-away is definitely him checking that others aren’t around.


Such a strange feeling, right? You don't know how scary this silent gaze+blank face is until you've seen it.
I would weirdly have "preferred" for someone to shout and act completely crazy, rather than this. That silent, resolute approach was the strangest thing.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Morality: if you're a normal guy and you know it wave your hands. ♩ ♪ ♫ 😂
(or wear some kind of facial expression)


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Chloé&Buck said:


> Morality: if you're a normal guy and you know it wave your hands. ♩ ♪ ♫ 😂
> (or wear some kind of facial expression)


Any guy that would approach a woman by herself acting that way definitely had bad intentions. I"m glad you were able to get away safely!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I can't think of anything specific but... Definitely second that I feel generally safer hiking with Willow. Both as an early warning wildlife system and creepy human deterrent. 

One of the main reasons I wanted a dog though, and particularly a guard dog breed, was that I had a kinda-stalker neighbor guy in this town a few years back. I baked him cookies one day as a thank you for plowing my snow covered driveway, which he took as an indication that I was madly in love with him. He started coming around my house at night, walking up to my windows and standing there in the dark. Super weird. I definitely feel safer with Willow. 

Plus the odd "salesmen" that are actually casing houses. I always let Willow bark at them for a good long time before I open the door to tell them to go away.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I work strange hours, coming and going from home at all times. Often in the middle of the night - come home to a dog needing out and a walk.. or at the very least a good play in the yard. The dog in this story was my Corso, I didn't ever put him out unattended. Arrive home from work around 330am, get him out of his kennel and let him complete his mandatory full house patrol to check for strangers lol it was his ritual.. all is well, out to the yard we go and have a good 30min play. I went in and out an otherwise unused house door to access the yard with the dog - any other comings and goings were always the main front door. We were back inside just long enough for me to walk up 6 steps and take my shoes off before someone tried to open that door behind me. A couple things I'm thankful for 1 - that Corso beat me to the bottom of those stairs and put on a good show for whoever was sneaking around and 2 - I am obnoxious about locking doors behind me when coming home. I've locked out guests who arrived in the same car as me before because it's an action so ingrained in my brain lol. We lived in town on a busy corner, people walking up and down the street or in neighbours yards weren't ever a reason for my dog to alert or act differently. Maybe the person was watching and hoping to follow me in - figured the dog hadn't made any noise and wasn't a concern. Maybe it was a drunk that just wandered to the wrong door thinking they were home lol. I won't ever know, but the only reason I got any sleep that night was Cato.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

About 500 of these days.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

When we were charged by two large dogs in the dark. We were just heading out to the car to go to a church thing and my brother and I made it to the car first but my sister and mother were still making their way down the porch steps. (Our dogs were in their crates in the house) Not two seconds after I had buckled myself in I heard growling and barking and screaming! Brother and I raced out and started asking what was wrong, by this time the dogs had already ran away, they said that two big, dark colored dogs came after them! My sister was the only one that got a semi-decent look at them since it was dark and it all happened so fast. We looked out where they ran off and couldn’t see anything but there were paw prints on the back porch. According to my sister these dogs were at least the size of Chief, so big. We ended up not going to the church event but we still had to do nightly chores, mom and sister were still freaking out so I grabbed Nadja and leashed her and took her out with us to do chores so we’d have some warning of the dogs came back, thankfully they didn’t but she was very alert and focusing on the direction the dogs were last seen. Later that night I heard dogs I didn’t recognize barking out in the field by our house but that was the last we heard of them.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I had an odd encounter with a homeless guy a few days ago. I exercise my dog sometimes at a nearby ball field. The dog typically peruses the perimeter reading pmail and marking herself. As she's wandering around the park she usually scans around both dugouts. She went into the first one, but came out quickly, and sort of gave it a second backward glance before moving on. So I thought I'd investigate.

As I approached I called out so as not to startle anyone. Sure enough, a guy answered back. When I glanced in I could see that he was sleeping under a tarp on the concrete floor. I apologized for the intrusion, and explained that the dog had caused me to check it out. So anyway, with that I left and went back by my car, while the dog continued on around. 

I kept her from checking him out further, until he got up and came out of the dugout. He stopped just a couple feet from the door, and my dog noticed him and came back and stood in front of him about 10 ft away.

He asked her name, so I told him. Of course he immediately tried to call her, then told her to sit - both of which she ignored. That's when he started acting weird!

He asked me if she knew how to sit, and I said yes. Then he started kind of jumping at her, so she started barking then. He turned to go back in the dugout then, so I just put the dog in the car and left before he got himself bit.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sure I shared 15-odd years ago. When I first had Teagan and Luc, I was single, my brother was single, my mom widowed - so we piled in her Honda Civic and drove 3.5 hours to the east side of Algonquin to stay at some cabins for Christmas. I swear we fit more in that car than Toby and I can in our wagon.

Anyways, the guy who owned the cabin resorts had two GSDs, one a former K9. We're walking around one evening when we see him with his dogs off-leash charging us. Teagan was dog aggressive at the best of times, Luc more dog nervous. They charge me, my mom, and the dogs. I'm trying to keep Luc calm while separating Teagan and the guy's two dogs. Luc broke his collar and ran off. I was sick with fear - there was a river whose ice thickness I doubted, all sorts of bush. The resort owner put his dogs in his home and helped us look. We found Luc hiding under someone's stored trailer. I gave Teagan to my mom and crawled under to get him, exiting on the opposite side. 

My mom had Teagan at her side in a sit, the resort guy condescendingly said to my mom 'I'll take her' and reached towards them. Teagan lunged at him and scared the crap out of the guy. We all walked back together and I said to the owner that if I saw his dogs near mine again I'd (do something very bad to the dogs). He told me it was all my fault because when I yelled at his dogs to stop my voice was 'high-pitched'. Yeah, almost like I'm a woman or something...

Anyways, I was very glad Teagan was there, she stopped the guy's two dogs from really getting in our faces, and then kept by my mom. We got back to our cabin, and I went to take off Teagan's prong, and realized she'd broken it when the dogs were charging us, she just stayed with my mom out of loyalty.

She also (with Luc) chased off creepy guys in masks (WAY pre-COVID) in the wee hours of the morning coming towards me in a dark park.


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

One of the scariest times I’ve been thankful to have my canine sidekick with me, was when I had to make a quick run to the gas station for some ice (past midnight) and a pushy drifter followed me back to my car. When I got in the guy stuck his hand in the door to stop me from shutting it so he could keep the one sided conversation going. (He kept asking for a ride but gave me seriously dangerous vibes)
Luckily I had both of my large GSDs with me, and both of them quickly read the situation: Vega, my female, jumped into my lap hackles up and growled directly at him. VB my male was pressed up close behind her (he’s too large to squeeze up front lol).
The guy immediately backed off and asked “oh do they bite?”
I replied with a smug,
“Yup.” Then slammed the door in his face.

I’ve run into tons of “scary” wild animals while backpacking and day hiking with my dogs, and I’ve been in plenty of other tense situations where I was thankful for them. But nothing feels more dangerous than other human beings with malicious intentions.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It would be quicker to tell you about not scary situations!
But, one involving my weirdo Punk I think. Shadow is pretty chill most of the time but every once in a while she rises to the occasion. I had the truck parked in the woods when I was living in it and we were in a pretty isolated area. No houses, or powerlines around and I was pretty far in. It was late and nearly dark and I was sitting by the fire playing Solitaire when all of a sudden Shadow lifts her head and growls. I look up and there is a guy standing by the truck. I mean just standing there staring at me. First thing that crosses my mind is he's between me and the truck. I said hello and he just kept staring. I untie Shadows rope and stand up and he asks if I am camping here. I say yes and he stares for a few more seconds and then starts walking towards me. My darling little dog lights up like a Christmas tree! Barking, growling, showing all her pretty teeth, he took a couple of steps more and she lunged forward and then right up on her back legs. He stopped and then just turned around and left. I was a good twenty minutes off the road and I didn't hear a vehicle so I have no clue where he came from or went, neither of us slept much that night but I sure felt better with her there!


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Seems to be a common theme here that generally humans are scarier than animals


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

REEHGE said:


> Seems to be a common theme here that generally humans are scarier than animals


And our animals keep us safe from the scary humans!!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I said hello and he just kept staring ... then starts walking towards me.


So that guy did the same as my beach weirdo with a GSD growling at him 
What the ****.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

REEHGE said:


> Seems to be a common theme here that generally humans are scarier than animals


I think statistically you are far more likely to have a bad encounter with a two legged animal than a four legged in the wild.

I had a encounter much like
*BritSuisse*
An aggressive individual (stating he was lost and wandering for three days), wanting a ride out to the nearest paved road. He did not see Burr (my previous GSD) in the back seat due to window tint, but when he leaned into my window he heard him. I stated that he could not ride as the dog did not take to riders, he immediately backed off and left. He shook my wife up quite a bit (she thought he was after our vehicle). When Burr passed a year later, she insisted on another GSD, siting that incident.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chloé&Buck said:


> So that guy did the same as my beach weirdo with a GSD growling at him
> What the ****.


I have had several guys do that. I don't like it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

People seldom approach me, GSD or not


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have too many scary situations but it's been more than a few times trouble makers change their minds when they saw my dogs escorting me or chilling in my vehicle.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Another situation that I wasn't exactly thankful for my dog to react, but that just heightened my awareness of how aware he is:
Some public workers have been renovating sidewalks on my area, which meant a lot of noise and back and forth movement of men and machinery all around our house and backyard for a few days (I'm working from home so it was actually horrible ^^ lol).
Anyway, I spent some time in the backyard with Buck to communicate to him that this was all "OK" and he didn't have to bark them off.
And I was quite surprised how well he responded! After a few interventions he totally got it and stopped signaling these specific guys.
However, one morning I went to fetch some wood in the garage which is in front of the main gate to our backyard, as I passed the main gate I leaned forward to do my shoe lace.
At this exact moment, one of the public workers decided to grab a shovel that was resting against one of the gate posts. What a bad idea.
Buck lunged like crazy... Even I was startled, I looked up to see the poor guy backing away from his shovel. lol
I apologized for the cardiac arrest and Buck calmed down but wow, that went so fast.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

One of my friends has a very barky/"intruder" alert dog and we sometimes joke that shepherds are the only dogs who actually increase your risk of heart failure 
They can get so intense in just a second...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

car2ner said:


> I don't have too many scary situations but it's been more than a few times trouble makers change their minds when they saw my dogs escorting me or chilling in my vehicle.


Same here. People with ill intent give us a wide berth.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Chloé&Buck said:


> One of my friends has a very barky/"intruder" alert dog and we sometimes joke that shepherds are the only dogs who actually increase your risk of heart failure
> They can get so intense in just a second...


Yes! Zeppelin once leapt/jumped literally about 6 horizontal feet (huge forward leap from laying down) at the window when a delivery guy was dropping off a pizza. The delivery guy almost fell off our porch! 🤣 pizza’s here!!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

My 1st dog was a Great Dane. I got her when I was 11 after some teenagers randomly snatched a bag from my hands. There were so many situations in my life while I had her for about 8 years when I only had to pretend that I’m about to let her off the leash and all the potential threatening guys would run for their lives! It took a lot of training to make her absolutely trustworthy to listen to me on and off the leash. We lived in a city back then with a lot of criminal activity going on. My parents never had to worry about me being outside late, as long I was with the dog.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Chloé&Buck said:


> I actually had a weird situation where I regretted NOT to have my dogs with me.
> It was after one of my early fall cold ocean swims. I had just gotten out of water, in mild hypothermia as always this time of year, so in my swimsuit getting dry and preparing to go home.
> 
> It was in the evening so not much light, the beach was absolutely desert, not a sound other than the waves. At some point I catch a glimpse of a big guy standing in between those wooden posts at one of the entrances of that beach, at maybe 100 meters. He sees me too, and... I don't even know how to describe this. He does this looking away then back at me thing, then starts staring and walking towards me at a very brisk and regular pace, silently, not saying a word, not waving a hand, nothing. He was just walking towards me like some robocop on a mission. I swear it looked like a horror movie.
> ...


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

HEAD BACK INTO THAT WATER AND SCREAM BLOODY MURDER until some one showed up -no matter how cold it was-HE WAS AFTER YOU!! I hoped you reported him to the cops- he is not normal.. I live in the woods and my dogs job is to do the barking alerting mine is to do the rest if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All very great stories. A few times most of the time their presence is enough. I would not go walking in the woods and trails by myself without them. The most recent was a few weeks and few months back the dogs alerted to a fire the neighbor setting in the their yard twice since then and it was no pit type of fire . About a month ago we came home late from my moms and the emergency police team down at the neighbors house. The surrounding are was lit up like a football field. Most certainly felt safe with the dogs here during not knowing at the time what was going on.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I can tell you one time our dog definitely did NOT warn us of an unusual situation!

When my husband and I first married, we became good friends with our next door neighbour. One day she said, "Well I guess you're wondering what was going on at our place last night, around 2 a.m., with the police and everything."

Our response was "WHAT??"

She then told us the police had pulled over a car that was speeding, and the driver had fled on foot through the backyards. They had sent out the helicopter to track him down, using the copter's infrared camera to detect his body heat. 

G. and her family had recently purchased a tent trailer, and had decided this was the night to try it out. When the camera saw their heat signatures inside the trailer, the cops assumed their fugitive was hiding there. They surrounded the trailer with guns drawn, and one of them knocked on the door.

Much embarrassment followed when G's pajama-clad husband answered...  

And Roger and I (and, I assume the dog!) slept through this whole thing!! Helicopter hovering, all the bright lights and sirens and everything!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

I had 3 incidents with my first GSD, Corie many years ago when I lived in the City of Buffalo for college. We had done Schutzhund training but she was never big on the protection aspect and going out to engage. She was a thick boned 85lb long coat so she looked like a bigger dog than she was.

I was in an apartment and needed to park on the street. I was walking her one night around the block at dusk and came upon a teenager trying to jack the car door to probably look for change (car was a basic Saturn). I remember walking behind him and saying something to the effect of "She keeps her treats in the back seat." He turned around and I have never seen a person run so fast in my life down the street. 

The second one was when I was traveling late from Buffalo to Maryland for Christmas I had finished finals and was driving late on the highway but stopped at a rest station. No one was there and I felt nervous going in by myself so I brought Corie in and had her sit inside the big handicapped stall with me. I did this often when traveling alone if places weren't busy. I remember hearing males voices and the outside door open and heavy footsteps. Luckily I was ready to leave the stall because Corie reacted and attempted to go through and under the stall door like she was out for blood. I remember hearing curse word and the door slam as the guy/s ran out.

The third one was when she was about 2 years old in 1998 and we were on a 5 mile paved bike path outside Buffalo in a very safe suburb. Usually it was busy, but we were walking on a crisp October weekday morning and no one was out. The path went behind several office buildings so it was not unusual to see men dressed in suit shirts or darker clothing. Part of it in the first mile is very open/wide with grass and you can see far down the path. So I see this man walking in all black toward me and think nothing of it. He's walking casually with his hands behind his back (reminded me of how my friends grandfather from Italy would walk and at the time I thought he looked like a priest wearing work boots). He's about 75 yards away and Corie dead stops 20 feet in front of me and eyes him hard. I see her body language is full alert but no growling. He keeps walking and I pull her 30 feet off the path in the grass when he got a little closer. She then moved to stay between us standing and I hear a very low growl then 1 hard bark. The man just kept walking and seemed unphased. When he got closer she lit up like I had never seen in training or ever after with a deep snarl and barking and moved to stay between us, but not actually moving toward him. I watched him pass with no reaction and saw he had something in his hands behind his back that was dark but couldn't see what it was and thought that was weird but maybe it was rosary beads. Corie continued to watch him till he was out of sight around through a wooded area and toward the parking lot. We walked a little farther down the path and then I turned around because her reaction worried me to go further but I didn't want to follow him too close either. On the way back I walked on the open grass side and not through the wooded area. On the way back she was still on full alert and tracking him. I planned to get in my car and see if the guy was still there and take his license plate. He had left so no luck. 

About 9 years later I saw him on the news. He was identified as Altemio Sanchez and had been known as The Bike Path Rapist/Killer until DNA identified him after over 20 years. They thought he had gone quiet/died during that time, but I believe he was still killing or patrolling and reliving his attacks. The black object in his hands was probably the rope he used to strangle the women. 

I truly believe that day she saved my life as there was no one on the path when we met and I didn't see anyone on the way back after. For this reason there will always be a working line GSD or guardian breed in my house and to walk with even when I think trails are safe.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Well… just this afternoon I had something weird happen while on a walk, haven’t figured out what really was causing the whole thing yet but who knows. Like I said Nadja and I were just walking along, I decided I wanted to walk through some slightly overgrown trails in a small wooded section on the edge of a hazelnut field, I haven’t walked through those trails since September when I was looking for a neighbor’s loose cow, so I wanted to see if anything had changed as well as check out a spot that I often use to get down to the river in the summertime. I had music playing, not too loud though, and was just following behind Nadja as she wound through the brush, everything was going fine, we were both enjoying ourselves. Then we hit the first grove of cedar trees and I looked down at the ground for a second and when I looked up again Nadja was completely hackled up, growling, and sniffing vigorously around the area. This, obviously isn’t normal behavior for her, she’s not one to get spooked by random things, so needless to say I started to worry, I paused my music and listened for a bit before proceeding all the while talking to Nadja just saying stuff like, “What’s wrong? What is it?” I kept walking til the next grove of cedars, Nads was still very much on edge and kept looking over her shoulder and checking in on me. We both made our way to the very overgrown exit where we had to climb over a couple logs and some berry briars, then I heard it, three very clear, distinct knocks on a nearby tree, I started to feel like someone was watching me and Nadja, who beat me out of the exit hackled up again, all the way to her tail. She stared intently in the direction we had just come from and started to show signs that she was about to run towards whatever was out there, I was worried and called her back to me and after we had both gotten out of the trees we ran away from that area, her hackles stayed up for at least a hundred feet after we had left the woods all the while looking over her shoulder and sniffing a lot. This really freaked me out as I have never seen her act like this before. I didn’t see or hear anything but I’m pretty sure something was there. Now looking back there were a lot of signs that something was off. She headed straight into the entrance of the woods and started sniffing, and at the beginning of the walk she was REALLY on the scent of something, but I thought nothing of it since we live in the country and there are wild animals everywhere, now I’m wondering if someone or something was in there watching us.. I’m very glad I had my Naddie Dog with me to alert me that something wasn’t right. Even though there wasn’t actually a confirmed threat my dog said something wasn’t right and I believed her.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

NadDog, your story reminded me of a similar incident that happened a few weeks ago. 

We live in a nice subdivision in a quasi-rural area that is surrounded by hills and unoccupied land. The streets are quite dark at night, but I have never been concerned at all about safety. Thena knows all the neighbors and their dogs. She is an affable tail-wagger who loves everybody and everything. 

On the night in question, I had to work very late. When I finally finished, I decided to take Thena for her walk even though it was well after 11:00 pm. I have trained Thena to heel whenever we are on pavement, and when we left the house, she was trotting calmly at my side. About two blocks from the house is a very dark curve with no houses and many trees. As we approached the curve, I noted a car sitting in the dark with its headlights off by a dense clump of trees and bushes. I didn't think anything of it. As we proceeded around the curve, Thena suddenly darted in front of me and sat. She refused to move, preventing me from going forward. I told her to heel, and she reluctantly took her place beside me. I started moving forward. Again, she darted in front of me. This time, she leaned against my legs as hard as she could to push me back. I put my hand on her back. I could feel her fur standing up. Looking at the car and the clump of trees, she growled for the first time ever. She looked up at me, looked at the car, and again growled. She meant business. 

I decided to trust my dog. We turned around. For the first several feet, Thena walked backwards, keeping herself between me and the car and trees. She then turned around and literally dragged me home. 

Who knows what was there--a snake, a coyote, a fox, or perhaps a two legged predator. All I can say is that I was very glad that I had my girl with me.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

So many scary stories that had a great outcome because you all had a good dog with you! There is no replacement, always trust your dog! And always keep one close!


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

When I was younger I lived in southwest Detroit. I lived there foe 23 years.I have had GSD's pretty much all my life.I had a long haired solid black GSD when my wife and I got married. I Worked afternoon shift for a few years. My daughter was about 6 years old.I tought my wife how to handle and shot my 1911 colt. My GSD was odd in that he didn't bark in the house. One night he went into my wifes room and jumped on the bed and licked her. He then went to the front door and growled real low at the door. My wife took my 45 and stood in the door way between my daughter room and the door way the the dining room -living room.She heard some noises from the front door.She told me she stood there for a good half hour.Ranger stood directly in front of the front door.In the 10 years I had Ranger he never barked at anyone, but he bit a guy in my back yard one night.I check the front door when I got home. There were marks where someone had tried to pry the door open.My wife told my if someone had came through the door she would have emptied the clip in the person who came through the door.Who ever it was that tried to get in my house was one lucky SOB . He would have had 85 lbs of ticked off GSD and one lady who would not have hesitated to give him 7 rounds of 240 grain bullets.Over a couple years we saved to buy a home out of Detroit.In that time Ranger made sure no one got into my house and took care of a couple guys that wanted to get into my garage.I can say nothing but praise for my GSD's I have never had a GSD that wouldnt put them self in harms way for my family.In my younger years I lived in some pretty rough places. I have never had anyone get into my house or garage.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Had an creepy encounter on a recent trip we took with the dogs. Stopped for a potty break at a gas station at around 1am I think. I stayed in the truck with the the dogs while everyone else went inside. Koda was in the back seat and Ranger was in his crate in the bed. Guy nearby was acting strange. Koda keyed on him and was watching him intently. He walks behind the truck and goes over to one of the pumps and talks to a lady for a few minutes. He then starts walking in our direction and I figure he's gonna go inside the store. He doesn't. Walks right up to the tailgate and both dogs, who've been watching silently this whole time, light up like christmas trees barking and growling. Now you'd think most people would back off at that point. Nope. He starts REACHING INTO my truck bed and touching stuff. Both dogs are going berserk now. I detached my pepper spray from my keys and got out to confront him. Asked him not to touch anything in my truck. He reaches in again and I'm like what are you doing? Says he was just trying to feed Ranger and I'm like no please do not he has a special diet. At this point he got a crazed look in his eye and takes a step toward me which makes Ranger escalate snarling, barking, growling and slamming himself against the front of his crate. The guy just stares at me for a minute then mumbles something obscene and walks away while still watching me intently. I quickly call and get everyone back in the truck and we go a few miles down the road to another station.

I'm honestly not sure if he was atractted to my truck because of Ranger being in the back or just that we had stuff back there in general. Either way I was very glad to have 2 large and very protective dogs with me. I think Ranger trying to break out of the crate 3 feet from his face kept him from coming closer to me.


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

My shepherd Zena goes with me everywhere…to stores and for hikes. We didn’t have too many scary situations but when she senses danger, she puts herself between me and the ‘threat’. There was one instance where I think a hiker is hiking too close and fast at me when we were the only ones on a trail and she made this low warning growl until he passed us at a distance. But one adorable thing she did once was at our usual nursery. Everyone knows her there by now. And on this particular day I wasn’t feeling well. The lady at the counter told me that Zena was standing behind me with her head high up and nudging ppl to give me space and to stand a few feet away. Even when I was walking back to my car and one of the staff is helping me…she made sure the guy was walking a few feet away from us. I thought it was funny but adorable 🥰.


----------

